# Рш from Russia, Moscow!



## Satin Flower mice (May 18, 2012)

Hi all! Has anyone here is from Russia, or can speak Russian?)) I would be glad to communicate! I hope with time will deal in this forum and I will get my mice! :roll:


----------



## Satin Flower mice (May 18, 2012)

I beg your pardon, I use an online translator  I really like the two-color and tri-colored mice, but in Russia they are hard to find ...
Perhaps through this forum I ever get to buy nice mice!
It's my mouse!

Adorable


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Your mice are beautiful. You should be proud of them.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Hello! Your mouse is lovely!  The photographs are very good.


----------



## Satin Flower mice (May 18, 2012)

Thank you! We are very pleased!

This is my goldie-girl)))




























My brown-tan male :love


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Я не говорю по России, но использовал переводчика. Я надеюсь, что вы понимаете. Ваш английский очень хорошо, хотя!

Ваш мышей красивы. Ваши фотографии очень хорошо!


----------



## Satin Flower mice (May 18, 2012)

*Rhasputin, *I am very glad that my mouse and a photo you like! Then continue to show my mouse! 

That's my girl black tan Phoebe










:lol: 









she asked with my dogs


----------



## Satin Flower mice (May 18, 2012)

Vanilla & Pavlik :love


----------



## Satin Flower mice (May 18, 2012)

Dove tan male

rain outside the window :roll: 









Beige male










together


----------



## Satin Flower mice (May 18, 2012)

Sofi



















Rose



















My girls))))



















" Hi cat! " :lol:


----------



## Satin Flower mice (May 18, 2012)

sparrow)


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi, welcome to the forum! Do you breed these mice at all? I really like Vanilla & Pavlik. Did you pick english words for their names, or are you just telling us what their names mean?


----------



## Satin Flower mice (May 18, 2012)

Frizzle, Yes, I have a small nursery . 
Well, who is from the mice in the translation of Russian names sound obscene or ugly? ops Vanilla is the name because it reminds me of the color of vanilla))) and Pavlik does not translate, it's Russian name is Paul.
Now from Vanilla and Pavlik born babies)))


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

All of your mice have a really lovely delicate quality that I love! I love your chocolate and dove tans! When in Russia, where do you get these nice mice?

All of your names sound fine! Nothing obscene!

I study Russian culture and history, I've taken Czarist Russia and Soviet classes. I am not good with the language but the people and culture, I just love!


----------



## Satin Flower mice (May 18, 2012)

*tinyhartmouseries,* I bought his mice from private breeders in Moscow and Moscow region.
I very much want me to have obtained the breed beautiful and healthy mice from these manufacturers! I will try! I also dream of Lilac tan, tricolor, banded tan







I hope to someday be able to purchase beautiful mice from America or Europe ... In Russia it is very poorly developed breeding mice


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

The left mouse looks EXACTLY like my male.  These photos are wonderful.


----------



## Satin Flower mice (May 18, 2012)

Seafolly, thank you))) his name is Crystal :roll:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome!!

You have a wonderful assortment of mousies and your photos are really well done. I'm looking forward to seeing and hearing more about you and your mousies.


----------



## Satin Flower mice (May 18, 2012)

Thank you for your kindness!
It's me


----------



## Satin Flower mice (May 18, 2012)

My little pups! very lovely!


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Do you know what Crystal is by chance? I've been calling mine beige/stone satin but was just wondering!

Also, it looks like you've got f/1.2 going on there! The bokeh is amazing.


----------



## Lawson Mousery (Apr 28, 2012)

Hello from the US and welcome to the forum. :mrgreen:


----------

